# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  عهدنامه ی یکسال و دوماه

## a.t.n

خیلی نوشته بودم اما همه رو پاک کردم 
میرم سر اصل مطلب  ((من میخوام زندگیمو تغییر بدم  ))


ادبیات - عربی - دینی - زیست-فیزیک-شیمی: هیچی 
ریاضی : درس یک فصل یک سال دهم ( فکر کنم بشه 10 صفحه اولش )
زبان : دو-سه صفحه اول زبان سال دهم 
دو صفحه اول قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی و یک لغت املا از کتاب املا سبطی 
من از بهمن سال گذشته  تصمیم به کنکور نظام جدید برای 1400 گرفتم اما ازاون موقع تا حالا زمان رو هدر دادم که اونم دلیلشو (( گوشیم )) میبینم 

یه چیزیو خیلی خوب میدونم اونم اینه که مسیر زندگی یه آدم زمانی تغییرمیکنه که اون آدم عادتهای خودشو تغییر بده 
تغییرعادتها سخته اما امکان پذیر 
من گوشیمو خاموش میکنم تا مرداد 1400
 و شروع میکنم به خوندن 
و ایجاد یکسری عادت های جدید داخل زندگیم 
میخوام یکبار برای همیشه تمومش کنم

----------


## wext82

گودلاک  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Rafolin403

> خیلی نوشته بودم اما همه رو پاک کردم 
> میرم سر اصل مطلب  ((من میخوام زندگیمو تغییر بدم  ))
> 
> 
> ادبیات - عربی - دینی - زیست-فیزیک-شیمی: هیچی 
> ریاضی : درس یک فصل یک سال دهم ( فکر کنم بشه 10 صفحه اولش )
> زبان : دو-سه صفحه اول زبان سال دهم 
> دو صفحه اول قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی و یک لغت املا از کتاب املا سبطی 
> من از بهمن سال گذشته  تصمیم به کنکور نظام جدید برای 1400 گرفتم اما ازاون موقع تا حالا زمان رو هدر دادم که اونم دلیلشو (( گوشیم )) میبینم 
> ...


راستشو بخوای کلا کسی به عهدنامه ی یه ساله عمل نمیکنه و اگرم عمل کرده حتما قبلش از پس عمل کردن به عهدنامه های روزانه... یه هفته ای... یه ماهه... دوماهه عمل کرده!
میگم کسی عمل نمیکنه چون فقط رتبه یک کنکور یه سال کامل رو میشینه درس میخونه وگرنه بقیه حتما تلفات روزانه داشتن!!!

بیا با خودت عهد ببند یه هفته گوشی خاموش میکنم...
هر وخ عمل کردی یه ماهه ببند...
مغز باید از سیستم پاداش و جایزه استفاده کنه وگرنه اصلا باور نمیکنه که میشه یه سال عهد بست!!! البته گوشی رو همه میتونن قیدشو بزننا ولی درسو نمیشه پیوسته بخونی مثلا شیش ساعت میشی پای کتاب خستت میشه...
خودتو با عهدنامه های ساعت مطالعه به چالش بکش... نه گوشی!!!
Keep me out
یه برنامه ی عالی و کاربردی برای قفل گوشی به مدت زمانی که دوست داری...
مثلا هرروز صبح پاشو بزن ۱۲ ساعت... دیگه مطمئنی تا قبل از ۱۲ ساعت واست باز نمیشه اصلا

وقتی خودتو یهو از یه چیزی محروم میکنی فقط خودتو نسبت بهش حریص و حریص تر...
عوضش ذره ذره فاصله گرفتن باعث ایجاد یه عادت جدید میشه که خیلی موثرتره... فک کن بعد از مدتی حتی اگه قفلش نکنی باز دلت نمیکشه بری سمت گوشی چون به نبودش عادت کردی... مثلا میدونی که اخر شبها فقط یک تا نیم ساعت فرصت چک کردنشو دازی و بعدش باید قفل شه!!

----------


## saj8jad

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## mlt

_منم الان یک ساله گوشیم خاموشه دریغ از یک درصد پیشرفت یا تغییر_

----------


## melodii

> _منم الان یک ساله گوشیم خاموشه دریغ از یک درصد پیشرفت یا تغییر_


کاملا با حرفتون موافقم چون کسی که بخواد تلاش کنه و درس بخونه اینکار رو انجام میده و ربطی به روشن یا خاموش بودن گوشی نداره ولی اگه بهونه تراش باشی ، همه ی اپلیکیشن ها رو هم که ببندی باز نمیخونی

----------


## mlt

_آره والا
همون وقتی که با گوشی تلف میشه با کارای دیگه تلف میکنیم




 نوشته اصلی توسط melodii


کاملا با حرفتون موافقم چون کسی که بخواد تلاش کنه و درس بخونه اینکار رو انجام میده و ربطی به روشن یا خاموش بودن گوشی نداره ولی اگه بهونه تراش باشی ، همه ی اپلیکیشن ها رو هم که ببندی باز نمیخونی


_

----------


## WickedSick

در درجه اول که سعی کن به جای اینکه گوشیو یهو بذاری کنار به فکر تعهد به قولت باش و اینکه یه جایگزین مناسب واسش پیدا کنی. ورزش در حد 20 دقیقه, تلویزیون روزی 1 ساعت, و..
اینجوری جاشو پر کن. اگه صرفا بخوای ورش داری بدون اینکه جایگزین سالمِ مناسب واسش پیدا کنی هیچ فایده ای نداره.

----------


## zhi.a

> خیلی نوشته بودم اما همه رو پاک کردم 
> میرم سر اصل مطلب  ((من میخوام زندگیمو تغییر بدم  ))
> 
> 
> ادبیات - عربی - دینی - زیست-فیزیک-شیمی: هیچی 
> ریاضی : درس یک فصل یک سال دهم ( فکر کنم بشه 10 صفحه اولش )
> زبان : دو-سه صفحه اول زبان سال دهم 
> دو صفحه اول قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی و یک لغت املا از کتاب املا سبطی 
> من از بهمن سال گذشته  تصمیم به کنکور نظام جدید برای 1400 گرفتم اما ازاون موقع تا حالا زمان رو هدر دادم که اونم دلیلشو (( گوشیم )) میبینم 
> ...


موفق باشی!

----------

